# Building our Coop



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

My husband is going to start building the coop tomorrow! My husband is experienced with welding, but not so confident with wood, so We got some plans online (thegardencoop). 

Have any of you used these plans for their coop? Any advise before we begin?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Since your husband is experienced in welding....
IF you plan to elevate the Coop....he could build a METAL support-stand for it.
ALSO....he could use some small angle-iron and expanded-metal (diamond-mesh) to build a clean-out screen to sit close underneath the perches inside the coop......depending upon the design of the COOP.
_UNLESS _one is building _fancy furniture OR cabinets...._CARPENTRY isn't much different than welding. It just uses screws and nails...and glue......which aren't very complicated...._generally._
*GOOD LUCK *with your Project *! *
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas.

He got started today an pretty much framed it out. I think it looks great so far! We're hoping to finish it next weekend.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

a GOOD Start !


----------



## SpoilMyPooch (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow great start! Cannot wait until you guys finish it. Please update us and post pictures of the finished product.


----------



## victormartin (Apr 29, 2013)

A great start!! What material of furniture is he using?
bedroom furniture online


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

For not being a carpenter he's doing awesome !


----------



## kathy_byc (Mar 23, 2013)

Thegardencoop plans are great. Definitely put the door opening in the wall and save the floor space.


----------



## Chiefbuzz (Jun 21, 2012)

Great Job but keep a fire extinguisher handy in case he try to strike a spark..... Looks Great!


----------

